# RealiDrums Released! A New Concept in Drum Libraries



## Mike Greene (Nov 23, 2015)

We believe RealiDrums is the biggest (and dare I say, best sounding? No, that would be immodest . . .) drum collection you can buy. 42 different Snares (actual snare drums, not 42 "mix settings"), 7 different kicks, 11 hi hats, 24 rides, 33 crash cymbals, plus sidesticks and percussion elements. All drums have 4 mix settings each, from close mic to arena rock.

Being the impatient (and narcissistic) kind of guy that I am, I basically made this for how I like to work. So the interface is designed with work flow and speed in mind. I honestly don't think any other drum library is this fast to work with.

Also innovative is the Groove Generator, which is a much more musical way to work than traditional MIDI loops. Flexible plus very intuitive. Not to mention, a ton of fun. Check out the video below and you'll see what I mean.

RealiDrums is priced at $299, but just because you guys are my homies (oh, and because I have bills to pay soon) we're slashing a hundred bucks off. You know, for the introductory price and Black Friday and all that. But mostly because we're homies!

So don't just sit there like a rhythmless lump! Get your tail on over to Realitone and pick up RealiDrums for just $199.95!


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds great !!


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 23, 2015)

Congrats, Mike. Sounds very good to my ears!


----------



## drumman (Nov 23, 2015)

Mike, sounds great, but I'm upset. We can't just say "more cowbell' now. We have to say, "Increase the complexity of your cowbell pattern." Why did you have to complicate my life? Things used to be so simple.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 23, 2015)

Some very positive and time saving features included, Mike, and this is certainly an improvement in some ways from other drum libraries. Just a few question though...do those complexity sliders have MIDI Learn? What is controllable by CCs and what isn't? Also what if I wanted, for example, to pick a kit that is close to a Ludwig drum kit from the 60s, how does one know which drums to choose initially?


----------



## apessino (Nov 23, 2015)

Very cool! A "groove maker" that one would would actually use, very cool that you can manipulate the complexity of element individually.

Purchase incoming...


----------



## Noam Guterman (Nov 23, 2015)

To add to the questions above,
how's the compatibility with V-Drums?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice. I really love the way this is laid out, and indeed seems to be a more musical way of getting what you want vs. other libraries. My only small gripe here is the naming convention for the drums. Take the snares for example. They only say 'snare 1' , 'snare 2', 'snare 3', ect., with no way to determine WHAT 'snare 2' actually is. So if you're looking for say, a piccilo snare, a metal snare, single ply snare, or one with snares off, there doesn't seem to be a way to get that particular drum without auditioning 42 snares. Unless I missed something??

That said, this seems like an instant purchase. Really well done!!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks guys!

The Complexity Sliders (and switches) are indeed controllable by CC’s. Just right click, jiggle a knob, then click the “Learn MIDI CC# Automation” dialog. You can have each slider controlled by a separate knob. I could even see this having some live use applications, sorta like a DJ thing.

Regarding specific drums, there’s not much we didn’t get. It may have been a mistake, but I didn’t label the drums, other than by drummer. (There are 7 drummers involved with this.) So I can’t say definitively whether there’s a 60’s Ludwig match. There’s a 30 day money back guarantee, though, so you can always try it out. (Honestly, I have no problem whatsoever with someone trying and returning it even if they think beforehand that it's unlikely RealiDrums is for them. It's basically the closest I can come to "try before you buy.")

RealiDrums is definitely compatible with Roland V-Drums. That’s how we entered most of the grooves, and it went very easily. (Amazing how much better a beat sounds when played on V-Drums than when played on a keyboard, by the way.) With that said, I’m not sure *all* V-Drums use the same protocol (there were two different ones we used), but certainly the newer ones are fine. But if anything doesn’t work right, there’s that 30 day money back thing.

With the naming convention (Snare 1, Snare 2, etc.), that’s actually intentional, mostly because I wanted to get away from the concept of _searching_ for a specific drum and move more in the direction of quickly _auditioning_ drums. (“Next,” rat-a-tat, “next,” rat-a-tat, “next,” rat-a-tat, “next,” rat-a-tat, “next,” rat-a-tat, “Ah, there’s the one!”)

Admittedly, it’s sort a of dumbed down way of selecting drums, but I feel that, for me at least, it’s better, because it’s more of a blind test where it’s really all about the sound. I did toy with idea of descriptors like “tight” and “deep” and “buzzy,” but opted against that, too, because I felt the labels would color people’s choices. (For better or worse, I really did make this library specifically for my way of working.  )

Plus, as I said earlier, I didn’t write down good descriptions of the drums when we recorded them, so I couldn’t label them accurately anyway. With that said, we do have 7 snares with the snares off which are labeled as such. Brushes (snares and toms) are also labeled.


----------



## pdub (Nov 23, 2015)

Sounds amazing!!! Nice work. I really like the groove designer similar in some ways to Logic X drummer which I find very useful but looks like you have more control of the individual complexities. And the sounds are way better. Are you able to control the dynamics of the patterns as well? 

Thanks


----------



## CHIgirl (Nov 23, 2015)

I really like this! Can you tell us a little more about how deeply the hihats were sampled? Like, how many levels between fully open and fully closed?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 23, 2015)

Man, the last thing I need is another drum library. But I have to say, the workflow innovation of this library may just sell itself. That said, I need to listen to it on something other than my phone. But if the sound is on par with the simple genius of the workflow, I may have to pick this up.

Well done!


----------



## IFM (Nov 23, 2015)

Guess I know what you'll be demo-ing at NAMM in a couple months.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Nov 23, 2015)

Wait... did that just say "42 x 4 = 172" 

Great looking product none the less! On the wishlist.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 23, 2015)

The very best walk through video I ever saw.
The best recording concepts for drums I ever saw.
I hate most pattern based ideas but the complexity option is ingenius.
Im kind of in shock at how fast this instrument came together.
Obviously you've been doing this for a while.
Thanks. Im actually inspired again.
I was so tired of dragging out an ancient DAW just for Larry Seyers Maple kit.
Perfect timing as my P4 rig finally died on me.
Really a pleasure watching the video too.
Im not as easy sell. But this was a yes from the first 30 seconds that turned into a Fuckin A right when the complexity option was so perfectly demoed....

Beautiful instrument Mike...thank you for giving me a reason to record some ideas again.


----------



## KEnK (Nov 23, 2015)

Wow- The pattern generator is brilliant!


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 24, 2015)

chimuelo said:


> I hate most pattern based ideas but the complexity option is ingenius.



You should probably check out Jamstix for a more in-depth way of making drum tracks algorythmically, I feel Mike was inspired by it in making of this


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 24, 2015)

Love the video !!!  It would be great to hear a sample "Next" when we press the arrow key !


----------



## Saxer (Nov 24, 2015)

Are brush sweeps included too?


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 24, 2015)

Jdiggity1 said:


> Wait... did that just say "42 x 4 = 172"
> 
> Great looking product none the less! On the wishlist.


Wow, that is embarrassing! Especially because believe it or not, I was a math major.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow, I am totally impressed. I guess you have to hurry up and buy this before Apple purchases Realitone and discontinues the product....


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 24, 2015)

pdub said:


> Are you able to control the dynamics of the patterns as well?


No, but that's a good idea and I don't think it would be that hard to implement. I'll put that in the update.



CHIgirl said:


> I really like this! Can you tell us a little more about how deeply the hihats were sampled? Like, how many levels between fully open and fully closed?



You got me on this one, Laura, because we didn't go in that direction. We sample closed, semi-open and open (and with some of the hats, we did foot), with multiple dynamic levels and round robins for each, but we didn't go for a steady transition from closed to open.

Not to make excuses, but hi hats are tough that way, because they almost need a two (or even three) direction matrix if someone wanted complete complete. Certainly possible, mind you, and I imagine someone has done it, but I have to confess that this library doesn't do it.



EvilDragon said:


> You should probably check out Jamstix for a more in-depth way of making drum tracks algorythmically, I feel Mike was inspired by it in making of this


Looks cool, but until now I had never seen that before. I still like my method better. 

There is no algorithm that creates my elements, by the way. (There’s an algorithm that reads them, but it doesn’t generate them.) These are all done by hand, where first, the drummer (Tyler Timpe of http://www.aeonsatori.com ) actually played all the simple/complex variations, and then editing each groove, even with some extraction apps I designed, took anywhere from 3 to 6 hours each. It took a ton of work, but i think it makes for more authentic sounding grooves.



leon chevalier said:


> Love the video !!! It would be great to hear a sample "Next" when we press the arrow key !


I love that idea! I’m tempted to actually do it (although as an option, of course.)



Saxer said:


> Are brush sweeps included too?


No, but they should have been. We did record them, but I ran out of time, since I wanted to release before Black Friday. We’ll add them in an update before the end of the year.



Hans Adamson said:


> I guess you have to hurry up and buy this before Apple purchases Realitone and discontinues the product....


Ha! That's right! Buy today, otherwise it may be too late!


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 24, 2015)

Mike,

One thing that could be cool (maybe you already have implemented it) would be if the midi patterns generated by your drummers performances were available without any quantization, and the user could quantize to his liking by pulling a slider up and down. You could allow for lagging drum patterns, or any type of groove deviation from the quantized, with a gradual correction by using the slider.


----------



## X-Bassist (Nov 24, 2015)

Sounds great! Really like the groove generator idea, dragging midi out is key. Being able to swap out pieces quickly is going to help my workflow. Thanks for this!


----------



## Kejero (Nov 25, 2015)

Well Mike, I didn't think you could outdo yourself after that banjo dog, but damn, you proved me wrong. This looks really, really cool.


----------



## pdub (Nov 25, 2015)

Mike Greene said:


> No, but that's a good idea and I don't think it would be that hard to implement. I'll put that in the update.


Cool!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 26, 2015)

Truly amazing, all the way around! Only two things missing: maybe an expansion pack with fills for us super-slackers? And where's the animated Bonzo monkey playing the bongos... the one who, when you hit reset, trashes the drum set?


----------



## Realitone (Nov 26, 2015)

Thank you LamaRose! We love super-slackers, that's why we've already included over 60 fills, arranged by 1,2,3, and 4 bar lengths. All performed by an amazing studio musician and unquantized. Happy Thanksgiving! Or is it Super-slacker day?


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 26, 2015)

For one who can't think out of the box, and as a prisoner of groove midi files (!) how do you put a bar in with a fill? Set the complexity slider on high for that bar? Or there separate facility for the fills?


----------



## catsass (Nov 26, 2015)

Realitone said:


> All performed by an amazing studio musician and unquantized


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 26, 2015)

Soundhound said:


> For one who can't think out of the box, and as a prisoner of groove midi files (!) how do you put a bar in with a fill? Set the complexity slider on high for that bar? Or there separate facility for the fills?



Both are available, I have made fills with the complexity fader up high and grabbed some supplied fills. There is not a huge collection of supplied fills but have been told more will be included.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 26, 2015)

Sounds good. How's the selection of grooves? There are so many different patterns that you'd want to use, do you find you can get something close to what you're looking for with the groove generator?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 27, 2015)

There are 23 starting points at this time, I presume more will be added but that's on Mike to give that info. You can also 1/2 and double time all starting points. The kits adhere mostly to GM so you could bring stuff over from other other libs but that's a bit convoluted of course.


----------



## Soundhound (Nov 27, 2015)

I love the whole idea behind this, brilliant. I think I must have it...


----------



## joepaz (Nov 27, 2015)

I didn't see any way to map the mixer channels to separate outputs. Is there no way to do this? Perhaps in an update?


----------



## Realitone (Nov 27, 2015)

joepaz said:


> I didn't see any way to map the mixer channels to separate outputs. Is there no way to do this? Perhaps in an update?



There is a planned update with separate outputs, more grooves, and other goodies within the next month or two... free to all RealiDrum owners. Mike is very generous like that. Good to get it while it's on sale.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi Mike,
I'm really happy for you, because I think you've got a "hit". Here is my question, is it possible to import midi files into the groove engine... 
Thanks F.red


----------



## Realitone (Nov 30, 2015)

fiestared said:


> Hi Mike,
> I'm really happy for you, because I think you've got a "hit". Here is my question, is it possible to import midi files into the groove engine...
> Thanks F.red



Thanks F.red. At this point it is not possible to import midi files into the groove generator, but the request will be noted. There has been a lot of positive feedback and great suggestions made for the update, keep them coming. Mike is interested in implementing anything he can to make RealiDrums as useful as possible.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 1, 2015)

Realitone said:


> Thanks F.red. At this point it is not possible to import midi files into the groove generator, but the request will be noted. There has been a lot of positive feedback and great suggestions made for the update, keep them coming. Mike is interested in implementing anything he can to make RealiDrums as useful as possible.


Ok, so, I would say :
- Midi mapping presets (V-Drums, GM, EZ, Superior etc...) and the possibility to create some different. 
- Randomize for Volume, Velocity, Pitch, etc... 
- A Midi note(like in DM-307, they use A#0) to start the Groove from the DAW... 
That's all for now... oh no, I forget the most important, please, maybe a cat to stay with the drummers.(they're always separated from the other musicians) 
Thanks F.red


----------



## Realitone (Dec 2, 2015)

fiestared said:


> Ok, so, I would say :
> - Midi mapping presets (V-Drums, GM, EZ, Superior etc...) and the possibility to create some different.
> - Randomize for Volume, Velocity, Pitch, etc...
> - A Midi note(like in DM-307, they use A#0) to start the Groove from the DAW...
> ...



Thanks F.red, some great suggestions...

1) We are considering a midi remapping function, there are a few ways to go with this. For now all pieces are set to the General Midi standard and we have tested a number V-kits and pads with no issues. We will strive to do what we can to make these kits more accessible to those with large or exotic setups.

2) A randomize or humanize function was mentioned by others as well, we'll look at ways to implement for a future update if possible. There are a few ways to do this too, and we want to make sure we give the end user an easy-to-use interface that is as flexible and natural sounding as possible. More testing will need to be done.

3) The groove generator's play button can currently be automated with CC control using the midi learn function in Kontakt (right click on the button). So technically the Mod wheel (or a pedal) can start and stop the transport. But implementing a midi key for transport control as an option might work better for some. We'll look into it. Currently all the complexity sliders can be automated with CC control as well. Great for mixing it up live.

All of these ideas will be looked at closer in the coming weeks. We are so glad everyone has responded to this so positively.

Appreciate the input F.red. Please let us know if you have any other notes. Glad to see we have a decent number of requests from users already covered or in process for the update. More goodies are on the way.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 2, 2015)

Midi mapping is an absolute must for e drums.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 2, 2015)

Dont they make remappable controllers?


----------



## Realitone (Dec 2, 2015)

Most higher end V-drums have functions in the brain for remapping, but the issue is having to switch mapping depending on which instruments you use, and which brains let you save map user presets to make switching quicker. Most ideal for a drummer is if the VI can be set up and saved with midi routing. Many who use RealiDrums (especially for the groove generator) are not drummers, so it's not an issue for them, but we will examine options for something that could provide an elegant solution for drummer and non-drummer alike.


----------



## airflamesred (Dec 2, 2015)

They do, Sir, but it's more to do with using parts of a kit.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 12, 2015)

Okay, I’m back now. I’ve been gone for two weeks, mostly on a boat with no internet, so I missed all the action. Terrible timing leaving two days after release, but I didn't have a lot of options. (Telling my wife, _"Honey, you go on without me"_ would be ill-advised.) Luckily, this mystery “Realitone” person seems to have handled all the questions really well. 

Anyway, thank you all for the very kind words! This release has been beyond expectations. Regarding some of the feature requests, the responses given already are correct, although I’ll add:

1. Assigning drums to different outputs is definitely going to be added. It’s a screwup on my end that this feature isn’t already there.

2. Alternate mappings will also be added . . . I think. It’s easy enough for me to do, except for the keyboard graphics. That could get messy. I’m sure I’ll think of something, though.

3. Having a MIDI note start the groove is a great idea which I should have already thought of.

4. Importing user MIDI files would be nice, but I can’t think of any way to make it work with the Complexity sliders, since our engine would have no way of knowing what notes to add or subtract. That process was done manually here and took several hours per groove. For each groove, the drummer would play many variations, from simple to complex, then we would line them up and put the notes into arrays. It’s a really involved process.

5. Randomizing is harder to implement than you might think. It’s easy enough to truly “randomize,” mind you, but the truth is that you wouldn’t want actual *randomized* velocities/tunings/timings, because the beats are already un-quantized (they’re live beats played by a live drummer), so additional humanizing is a tricky proposition. Even adding swing is surprisingly difficult, because a methodology has to be created for deciding which notes are 1/16 notes and which notes are just “close.” I’m going to keep trying, and in fact, we actually had a “Swing” slider in a Beta version, but I pulled it out because it wasn’t consistent enough. I really want to put it back in.

6. With the fills, the complexity sliders (and buttons) have no effect. I should have mentioned that in the manual, and maybe even grayed out the Complexity section when a fill is being played.

Speaking of fills, there’s going to be an overhaul of how they’re handled. Currently, you select them from the same menu as the main grooves. This works fine, and it's easy to drag-n-drop them to your sequencer, which is how I personally like to work.

But I think I can make it more "playable" by making it so that fills are mapped to keyswitches. Each keyswitch would be a different fill, of course. We'll make it so that the user can assign which fills to which keyswitch.

Then, if you hit the keyswitch right before the downbeat, it plays a full 4-beat fill. If you hit the keyswitch right before the second beat, it plays a 3-beat fill (to finish the bar.) If you hit the keyswitch right before the fourth beat, it plays a 1-beat fill. This way, your beat can be grooving along, then fills intelligently play whenever you hit a keyswitch for them.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Dec 27, 2015)

Is there a set closing date for introductory pricing? Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks for the midi note to start groove.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 28, 2015)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> Is there a set closing date for introductory pricing? Thanks!


Not set yet. We'll continue the intro price until at least a week or two after the update. That way, if there are specific improvements that people are waiting for,and consider important (separate outs, for instance), they can wait until they're actually implemented, rather buying "promises." I'm hoping this update will be available in the second or third week of January.


Rob Elliott said:


> Thanks for the midi note to start groove.


Yeah, that's another of those omissions that's kinda dumb that we didn't already have it. Especially since it's ridiculously easy to code.


----------

